# Glock 27 .40 or Glock 33 .357?



## tmo007

I am getting ready to go pick up my first handgun. I have experience shooting all sorts of calibers and models, and I really like glocks. I want to get a sub-compact for concealed carry and can shoot both guns well. I just wanted some 2nd opinions on which one to get. 

On a side note, I am going through the process of being hired by FHP if that makes any kind of difference. I know that they carry a full size Glock 22 .40.

What do you think?


----------



## cougartex

Glock 27 .40.


----------



## Patton

Get the 27 since you may have lots of magazines later to fit it. I don't prefer one over the other as far as performance. There pretty equal in my book.


----------



## MTHANDED

After a few months of research about the same glock models, I went with the Glock 27 and have no regrets
I also picked up a Lone Wolf 9mm barrel and mag. to make it even cheaper to shoot.


----------



## jessemachone

go for the 27. i see much more ammo available for that than .357 ammo. You could always drop in a conversion barrel down the road.


----------



## SaltyDog

I like the G23 but it is just a bit bigger than the 27.

If you're going to be patrolling you may want to consider something a bit smaller like a Kahr PM40 that way you can conceal carry and use it as a backup weapon.


----------



## jimmy

G27 ... If you will carry a 40 SW practice with the same ammo.


----------



## crinko

I have both the G27 and G33 but the G33 spends everyday strapped to my hip:smt023


----------



## teufelhunden72

i have recently debated between a 9mm or a .40 after some research and advice from several police officers i went with the g22 .40 to start with they have all told me a full size is best to train with and the .40 has more knock down power witch is why they are trading in their 9mm's for a new service sidearm. as for the .357 part of the question more pwer less mag. capacity!


----------



## Bisley

teufelhunden72 said:


> ...they have all told me a full size is best to train with and the .40 *has more knock down power* witch is why they are trading in their 9mm's for a new service sidearm. as for the .357 part of the question more pwer less mag. capacity!


Did they say knock-down power, or stopping power?

Because if they are saying knock-down power, you are getting advice from someone who doesn't know what they are talking about. Don't make the mistake of thinking that cops are gun experts...some are, but more are just guys who have some limited experience with their tools of the trade.

With modern hollow point bullet technology, 9mm can be loaded with ammo that brings it very close to the capability of .40 S&W, with the added advantage of also being capable of shooting softer shooting, less expensive loads, for practice.

More quality practice is worth much more than that one extra millimeter, in most cases.


----------



## teufelhunden72

the way i understood it they were meaning both ! one or the other could't hurt !!


----------



## flieger67

Welcome to the forum, TH72 (you Devil Dog :smt1099 ).

To add to what Bisley said, "knock down" power is a myth as far as handguns are concerned. Simply think back to Newton's laws of motion. If a round struck a human with enough force to knock him/her off of his/her feet, there would have been at least that much force imparted on the person firing the round and the shooter would also be knocked over. There was actually a pretty interesting segment about this on "Mythbusters" that debunked the "knock 'em off their feet" myth. They even showed how Hollywood films those scenes where the bad guy gets blown off his feet by a shot.

If you want to know more about ballistics and "stopping power", there's been a lot written about it. The subject is far more complex than simply "bigger caliber is better". Bullet weight, design, powder charge and even barrel length of the weapon are all factors. Along with that, from a more practical standpoint, it's worth considering that a gun and caliber that can be handled well by a given shooter is often a better gun than one that is big and bad. Put another way, someone may be able to handle a 9mm or .38 Special but not be comfortable shooting a .44 or .357 Magnum. For that person, a 9mm or .38 is most likely a better weapon choice.

Good luck with getting hired by FHP.


----------



## Waldo Pepper

G-29SF & 20SF 10MM for when 45ACP ain't enough. Besides a 40 is a 10mm short any way. :smt082

All kidding aside I would go with 40 Short & Weak for cheaper ammo that's easier to find and it makes a bigger hole. The 357 Sig has good ballistics like a 357 revolver, but lack of bullet selection is even worse then 357 revolver, where the 40 and 10 mm have so many choices it is almost confusing.


----------



## Texcowboy

tmo007 said:


> I am getting ready to go pick up my first handgun. I have experience shooting all sorts of calibers and models, and I really like glocks. I want to get a sub-compact for concealed carry and can shoot both guns well. I just wanted some 2nd opinions on which one to get.
> 
> On a side note, I am going through the process of being hired by FHP if that makes any kind of difference. I know that they carry a full size Glock 22 .40.
> 
> What do you think?


Get either one (I favor the 357) and get a replacement barrell in the other caliber. BTW I recently purchased a FHP turn in, the Beretta 96 GT PS and it is a great shooting and handling gun.


----------



## tuf8seconds

It's a no brainer to me. The G33 (357sig.) is the only way to go. You get the same power as the .40 pushing a 9mm size lead instead of a 10mm size lead. That means; hotter, faster (1350fps), flatter, more energy, more velocity, what's your life worth. What if you had to shoot through something like a storm door or a car door to protect your family? If some is good, more is better!!!!! You know what I'm saying is true...otherwise, you wouldn't have even ask about or considered the G33.


Keep on Glockin'


----------



## were425

Where you place the bullet matters but 357 sig Glock 33 sorts issues with biggest bang.it’s among the top subcompact pistols so far


----------



## Jester560

I say go all out and get the 29. That is what I carry every day.


----------



## Pandaz3

I have a G-33 and a 40 conversion barrel, the magazines work for both. My 22 round 40 S&W magazine spits out 357 Sig just fine. I have XD357 and a XD40 with a 357 Conversion barrel, a S&W M&P40C 3.6" with a 357 Conversion barrel

You can buy a Gen 5 G-27 but not a Gen 5 G-33, I think a 357 Sig conversion barrel should be forthcoming. I have no trouble finding either round


----------



## paver617

Bisley said:


> Did they say knock-down power, or stopping power?
> 
> Because if they are saying knock-down power, you are getting advice from someone who doesn't know what they are talking about. Don't make the mistake of thinking that cops are gun experts...some are, but more are just guys who have some limited experience with their tools of the trade.
> 
> With modern hollow point bullet technology, 9mm can be loaded with ammo that brings it very close to the capability of .40 S&W, with the added advantage of also being capable of shooting softer shooting, less expensive loads, for practice.
> 
> More quality practice is worth much more than that one extra millimeter, in most cases.



It has been stated before, but did .40 cal. bullet technology just stop?
No, the same increases with performance enjoyed in .355 are also enjoyed with other calibers as well.
Now if you want to talk capacity, or recoil, then I agree.
Also, what a great country we live in, to be able to enjoy the ownership of firearms!
In some places we couldn't even TALK about gun owenership!
I know I am singing to the choir, but it never hurts to remember it.


----------

